# I will go immediately



## Amirali1383koohi

Hi
What should I say if I wanna talk about near future ? 
Ex. : I'll go (imediatly)
In persian we say (من برم which means I wanna to go now / I'll go / I go )
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## 이상명

I'll go (imediatly) ------> "바로 갈 거야" or "바로 갈께요" or "바로 가겠습니다"


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Can I say 간다 ?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Amirali1383koohi,
If the person you are talking to is more or less your age and is okay with you being casual or informal, then yes, "(지금) 간다", "(지금) 가" should be fine. Of course, "지금" translates to "now/right now/immediately". Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thanks for help


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Amirali1383koohi said:


> I'll go (imediatly) *immediately*


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

감사합니다


----------

